# Bicycles



## Bender (Sep 7, 2016)

How oftenly do you bike?
What kind do you have?
How long have you had your bike(s)?

Back when I was a teen I biked to middle school.

Bought this type of bike last month:



It's incredibly meh but am working on customizing it. 

Since the release of Pokemon Go thought I should get one so I can catch some mon and not just when downtown at the bars.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 8, 2016)

I don't ride a bike because I'm not a hippie and I have a car nor do I have a death wish.


----------



## Roman (Sep 8, 2016)

In London, riding a bike does equate to having a death wish. Ergo, I don't ride. At all. That said, I have had to use a Barclay bike on occasion before during subway strikes. Nvm that those things are absolute trash, but I almost got into an accident 2 out of the 3 times that I used one.

I used to ride much more when I was in Saudi. The compound I lived in was quite peaceful and hardly anyone drove a car in it unless they were returning from outside. You could easily get from one side of the compound to the other by foot within 15 minutes, so that made riding convienient too.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 8, 2016)

Roman said:


> In London, riding a bike does equate to having a death wish. Ergo, I don't ride. At all. That said, I have had to use a Barclay bike on occasion before during subway strikes. Nvm that those things are absolute trash, but I almost got into an accident 2 out of the 3 times that I used one.
> 
> I used to ride much more when I was in Saudi. The compound I lived in was quite peaceful and hardly anyone drove a car in it unless they were returning from outside. You could easily get from one side of the compound to the other by foot within 15 minutes, so that made riding convienient too.



that and you're not a cunt, the amount of cyclists I've screamed abuse at for nearly running into me because they jumped a red light is getting ridiculous now, I'm going to start raising my arm with a closed fist to teach them a lesson.


----------



## Roman (Sep 8, 2016)

Gray said:


> that and you're not a cunt, the amount of cyclists I've screamed abuse at for nearly running into me because they jumped a red light is getting ridiculous now, I'm going to start raising my arm with a closed fist to teach them a lesson.



There was one time where a cyclist nearly ran me over. I have impeccable reflexes so I managed to dodge him but he screamed profanities until kingdom come as he passed me.

BTW, the light was green for pedestrians.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 8, 2016)

Roman said:


> There was one time where a cyclist nearly ran me over. I have impeccable reflexes so I managed to dodge him but he screamed profanities until kingdom come as he passed me.
> 
> BTW, the light was green for pedestrians.



Not surprised I've seen one take out an old lady before and act like it was her fault, I've learnt to keep an eye out for them also these bitches moan at car drivers for getting to close to you but they'll get stupidly close to pedestrians. 

I've got one of these camera wearing knobhead cyclists that lives near me and I point out he deliberately antagonises drivers to play the victim, he'll see a car coming and move from the left right into the middle of the lane and slow down then wonder why he's having abuse hurled at him.


----------



## Bender (Sep 8, 2016)

Gray said:


> *that and you're not a cunt, the amount of cyclists I've screamed abuse at for nearly running into me because they jumped a red light is getting ridiculous now*, I'm going to start raising my arm with a closed fist to teach them a lesson.



I lol'd at the bolded.

When I do ride my bike it be on sidewalk like most sane people who ride a bike do.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 8, 2016)

Bender said:


> I lol'd at the bolded.
> 
> When I do ride my bike it be on sidewalk like most sane people who ride a bike do.



Bitch that's illegal here in the UK!


----------



## Bender (Sep 8, 2016)

@Gray

Lol srsly?  That's...wow


----------



## Stunna (Sep 9, 2016)

I never learned how to ride a bike.


----------



## Shanoa (Sep 10, 2016)

How often do you bike?
Not as much, my area is not bike friendly but when i do.
It's a scary ride with idiot drivers.
What kind do you have?
1970's city cruiser schwinn
Not trying to be a hipster (Bad enough they're moving in my neighborhood ) but this bike been in the family for a long time.
It's green.
How long have you had your bike(s)?
A Long time i guess since my father had it.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2016)

I haven't rode a bicycle since I was 17.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 10, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> I haven't rode a bicycle since I was 17.



Did you get your driving license at 17? Or did you grow wings?


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2016)

Gray said:


> Did you get your driving license at 17? Or did you grow wings?



Nah..
I realised that the only difference between walking and riding a bicycle was how long it takes to get somewhere.
I'm never in a hurry, so I just started walking instead. >.>


----------



## John Wick (Sep 10, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Nah..
> I realised that the only difference between walking and riding a bicycle was how long it takes to get somewhere.
> I'm never in a hurry, so I just started walking instead. >.>


I'm never in a rush to get anywhere probably why I'm always late.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2016)

Gray said:


> I'm never in a rush to get anywhere probably why I'm always late.



Oddly enough, I'm hardly ever late. >.>
Only when I oversleep.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 10, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> Oddly enough, I'm hardly ever late. >.>
> Only when I oversleep.


 my brother doesn't drive like you he walks everywhere and yet he's never late weird that.


----------



## Jeroen (Sep 10, 2016)

Gray said:


> my brother doesn't drive like you he walks everywhere and yet he's never late weird that.



It's just a matter of leaving on time. 
Maybe he just doesn't like being late.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 10, 2016)

Mr. Waffles said:


> It's just a matter of leaving on time.
> Maybe he just doesn't like being late.



I don't like being late it just happens sort of like you leaving the oven on when you go on holiday and when you return half of your streets been decimated.


----------



## Sassy (Sep 11, 2016)

Not as much as I use to back in the day in middle school. Otherwise biking can be nice and a good excerising plan. None the less I don't know have a bike at the moment, saving for other things more important that I need.


----------



## Deleted member 235437 (Sep 13, 2016)

Fuck bicycles. 

I got a brand new bike back when I was in high school, had it for a fucking day, rode it only once, woke up the next morning and it was fucking gone. 

I hope whoever stole my bike hurt themselves on it and are no longer able to walk, and a big fuck you to them


----------



## John Wick (Sep 13, 2016)

@Khaleesi I hope these make you feel better then


----------



## Mider T (Sep 13, 2016)

Bender said:


> How oftenly do you bike?


"Oftenly" huh?



Bender said:


> @Gray
> 
> Lol srsly?  That's...wow



You shouldn't be riding it on sidewalks either, sidewalks are for pedestrians.  Some roads have bicicle lanes because people don't understand the difference.



Stunna said:


> I never learned how to ride a bike.


Stunna confirmed for a nerdy beta that never went outside.


Khaleesi said:


> Fuck bicycles.
> 
> I got a brand new bike back when I was in high school, had it for a fucking day, rode it only once, woke up the next morning and it was fucking gone.
> 
> I hope whoever stole my bike hurt themselves on it and are no longer able to walk, and a big fuck you to them



Dat Atlanta life.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bender (Sep 13, 2016)

@Khaleesi


I know I shouldn't laugh at your predicament with losing your bike but couldn't help it. Reminds me of when someone stole my bike back when I lived in Cali.

EDIT:

Au contraire, ain't  iota of bitchin in Chicago for riding bikes on side walks.


----------



## Demetrius (Sep 13, 2016)

The last time I rode my bike was when I was...14.

It was enjoyable from what I remember. Probably still fits me, actually.


----------



## Aphrodite (Sep 13, 2016)

My last bike was a tricycle.. still is.   

On a serious note i haven't rode a bike in ages. Kinda hooked on my car. Would like a 10 speed but the last i got on one i couldn't touch the ground with my feet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Virus (Sep 13, 2016)

I have a folding bike that i take with me on the train and then ride it to campus.


----------



## Bender (Sep 13, 2016)

Aphrodite said:


> My last bike was a tricycle.. still is.
> 
> On a serious note i haven't rode a bike in ages. Kinda hooked on my car. Would like a 10 speed but the last i got on one i couldn't touch the ground with my feet.



Will make car thread later so we can and contrast who has more dope ride. 


@Neurovirulent 

Lol that some carny looking shit amigo.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 13, 2016)

Bender said:


> Will make car thread later so we can and contrast who has more dope ride.
> 
> 
> @Neurovirulent
> ...



Don't do that because it's like having a bank balance thread which is just going to make other members self conscious.


----------



## Bender (Sep 13, 2016)

@Gray 

Lol 

I don't see y u should b self-conscious about your car. Like your bike something has happened to it every now and then. It's real vain to always think it has to be "stylish" rather than thinking on a mandatory level.

 It's all about getting to your destination and having the proper vehicle to accomplish that. In hindsight in the event you're homeless you'll probably need that car to sleep in until you get enough to afford an apartment. Unless you're living the sweet life you shouldn't feel inadequate to people with a swanky car. Because for all you know they still have to pay it off.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 13, 2016)

Bender said:


> @Gray
> 
> Lol
> 
> ...



I'm not self conscious because I don't have one at the moment my company car got written off in an accident and I'm driving my girlfriends at the moment who has a nice car also I might be moving abroad so for the time being me not having a car suits me.

If I did buy a car however it'll probably be the new cheaper tesla since I want to look like I'm saving the environment and secretly judge everyone else for killing the earth while feeling superior.


----------



## K U N O (Sep 14, 2016)

I hate bicyclists. They want the same rights of the road, as a car, but still like getting away with shit, like a pedestrian.


Years ago, I went on a date with this chick. During the date she was like "Oh, I'm a total bicycle fanatic!"

And I said "Why don't you bicycle fanatic, THIS?!?!" And I punched her out, and left her with the bill. Bitch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Uraharа (Sep 14, 2016)

Once or twice per week. Sometimes three. But almost always short distances nowadays(10 to 20 minutes)

Used to do it every day aside of the weekend when I was still in high school. My high school was like 40 minutes away.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 15, 2016)

I've knocked a cyclist off his bike though totally his fault, riding around on the road and night wearing dark clothes with no lights it's not my fault I didn't see him.


----------



## Bender (Sep 15, 2016)

Gray said:


> I've knocked a cyclist off his bike though totally his fault, riding around on the road and night wearing dark clothes with no lights it's not my fault I didn't see him.



Lol

Regardless of whose fault it was I sincerely hope you helped him after hitting him.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 15, 2016)

Bender said:


> Lol
> 
> Regardless of whose fault it was I sincerely hope you helped him after hitting him.



no he punched my car and swore at me so I picked his bike up and threw it in the bushes. He's lucky I'm not a violent person.


----------



## Bender (Sep 15, 2016)

@Gray

Bro, in his defense you did hit him with *YOUR CAR*. Anyone would be pretty pissed if that happen to them.

Also IIRC in the driver's manual you're supposed to give bicyclist and motor bikers some distance when on the road. Hell, Google that shit. I'm pretty sure I'm right that you're supposed to provide them with enough room to navigate.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 15, 2016)

Bender said:


> @Gray
> 
> Bro, in his defense you did hit him with *YOUR CAR*. Anyone would be pretty pissed if that happen to them.
> 
> Also IIRC in the driver's manual you're supposed to give bicyclist and motor bikers some distance when on the road. Hell, Google that shit. I'm pretty sure I'm right that you're supposed to provide them with enough room to navigate.



he didn't get hurt though he got back up and punched the bonnet, if you want to be upset about being knocked off your bike then wear the correct equipment to make it easier for me to see you don't dress like a fucking ninja then be shocked when someone knocks you off at night lol


----------



## Akatora (Sep 16, 2016)

Gray said:


> I don't ride a bike because I'm not a hippie and I have a car nor do I have a death wish.



Sounds like you live at a messed up area where people have yet to learn the benefits of the bike compared to the car.
Cars have their advantages, but the ironic thing is when people drive around in cars, mcs etc to go training when the bike often is a great way to use energy.

besides some bikes can get to 70+ km/h and travel faster in cities than cars that are more limited to trafic


----------



## John Wick (Sep 16, 2016)

Akatora said:


> Sounds like you live at a messed up area where people have yet to learn the benefits of the bike compared to the car.
> Cars have their advantages, but the ironic thing is when people drive around in cars, mcs etc to go training when the bike often is a great way to use energy.
> 
> besides some bikes can get to 70+ km/h and travel faster in cities than cars that are more limited to trafic



the town I live in has a dedicated cycle track running all over it so cyclists don't have to use the road. They still use the fucking road like idiots.....

Also if I drive to work it takes me 5 minutes I doubt cycling would be much faster.


----------



## Roman (Sep 16, 2016)

Gray said:


> He's lucky I'm not a violent person.





Gray said:


> I picked his bike up and threw it in the bushes.







Bender said:


> Also IIRC in the driver's manual you're supposed to give bicyclist and motor bikers some distance when on the road. Hell, Google that shit. I'm pretty sure I'm right that you're supposed to provide them with enough room to navigate.



Is there something in his post that you didn't read? Dude was cycling at night wearing dark clothes. How was he supposed to see him? If cyclists don't make sure to make themselves visible in dark conditions, they're not devoid of responsibility for whatever happens to them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## John Wick (Sep 16, 2016)

Roman said:


> Is there something in his post that you didn't read? Dude was cycling at night wearing dark clothes. How was he supposed to see him? If cyclists don't make sure to make themselves visible in dark conditions, they're not devoid of responsibility for whatever happens to them.



Lol well his bike was obstructing the road so I had to place it somewhere safer... Just happened to be the bushes.


----------



## Bender (Sep 16, 2016)

Gray said:


> Lol well his bike was obstructing the road so I had to place it somewhere safer... Just happened to be the bushes.



lol as Roman pointed out: pretty contradictory for someone who is "not a violent person". 

Word of advice: Don't do that sort of thing again otherwise the next time it happens that person might call the police on you.

And I was right on my guess that drivers should give cyclist room on the road. Here look at these links:

Discount Book Store


----------



## Bender (Sep 16, 2016)

Roman said:


> Is there something in his post that you didn't read? Dude was cycling at night wearing dark clothes. How was he supposed to see him? If cyclists don't make sure to make themselves visible in dark conditions, they're not devoid of responsibility for whatever happens to them.



I find it hard to believe that there's a road out by where he drives that isn't lit by street lights. Moreover, he's the one with his head lights on at night. He should still be able to see him. And as I pointed out. Cyclist need to be given space on roads bro.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 16, 2016)

@Bender he looked ready to get into a bout of fisticuffs and I didn't want to hurt the poor guy so chucking his bike in some bushes seemed like a better alternative, the rozzers came along and made us apologise to each other and told him he was an Idiot for not wearing more practical clothing.


----------



## Swarmy (Sep 16, 2016)

I can't ride a bike


----------



## Bender (Sep 16, 2016)

@Gray

Let him throw the first punch then man. Shit, if he hit you first rather than the other way around he'd be the one in trouble if onlookers had gathered around. You gotta think about how to solve things legally and not just handle it hood-like. That's a perfectly good way to get arrested. Trust me, back when I was 16 and was in Vegas and got in fight with my cousin and I slugged him in front of a lot of people (shoe-stepping shit) I would've been arrested just like that if my pops wasn't there.


----------



## Roman (Sep 16, 2016)

Bender said:


> @Bender



Did you just address yourself????



Bender said:


> I find it hard to believe that there's a road out by where he drives that isn't lit by street lights. Moreover, he's the one with his head lights on at night. He should still be able to see him. And as I pointed out. Cyclist need to be given space on roads bro.



I don't. Even if the street is lit, there's no guarantee people on the road are visible. Also, headlights typically have to light up the immediate vicinity so as not to blind drivers on the other side of the road. Ergo, by the time Vak saw the cyclist, it was probably too late to stop the car without bumping him.


----------



## Bender (Sep 16, 2016)

@Roman

Lol wow

Fixed that post up.

I really am worried about work if I'm fucking up addressing people. 


The road Gray driving on must have been rural. Otherwise, it's just hard for me to imagine road he driving on not that well lit.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 17, 2016)

short story it was a poorly lit roundabout and it was dark I looked twice didn't see no headlights or any type of light coming towards me (which is how I drive at night I look for headlights approaching when I'm pulling out) and I pulled out he clipped the front bumper and came off, got up and started kicking off, I moved off the round about and stopped somewhere more appropriate and he came infront of me and punched the bonnet I called the rozzers since I knew he was going to be a mouthy arsehole, asked him if he was ok and got a load of abuse about how I should have seen him.  Police turned up and basically said if he's not made himself visible by having lights on his bike then how can I be expected to see him since both of us had been dicks we were basically told to apologise for him hitting my bonnet and me throwing his bike.


----------



## monafifia (Sep 17, 2016)

I never ride in the city, people are a bit too aggressive on streets here. But I always cycle when I'm back in the country side.


----------



## John Wick (Sep 17, 2016)

monafifia said:


> I never ride in the city, people are a bit too aggressive on streets here. But I always cycle when I'm back in the country side.



The thing critical mass pisses off car drivers which in turn causes them to be aggressive towards cyclists plus you get the few who ride in the middle of the lane when there's a perfectly good cycle lane because they don't feel safe riding there which is an excuse for them to be a cunt and piss people off...

There's one youtuber cyclist I know that from watching his videos you can tell he deliberately manufactures conflict to play the victim. He once tried posting up the video of me confronting him in the street which ended up with him threatening to sic a solicitor on me but soon removed it after my girlfriend bitch slapped him with a letter telling him that he'd edited the video to change the story completely and what he'd posted up was slanderous.


----------



## monafifia (Sep 17, 2016)

Yeah I can understand that. I think I personally just don't like the chaos, there's usually too many people on the road where I am so I just can't enjoy the experience. I don't like to be bothersome so I usually just stay in the correct lane/position even when I'm in the country.


----------



## Yak (Sep 17, 2016)

I ride it as often as I can which is still far less than I should to get the health benefits. Oh well, I'm more of a recreational rider rather than for sport I guess. I was planning on going today but it pours outside so maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Bender (Sep 17, 2016)

@Gray 

Ah I see now. Lol da fuck at road driving down not having any freaking lights.... ?! 

Lol like what the shit.  They need to fix that shit up.


----------



## Chloe (Sep 18, 2016)

my bike has been out of commission for like 3 yrs now

I used to ride it to gym and occasionally uni but then i got a hole in both tires and never bothered fixing it
I want to start using it again tho


----------



## Bender (Sep 25, 2016)

Eh I ain't feeling that bike showed in OP. So got much more bitchin bike.

Shit raw as hell looking



Eh? U guys like?


----------

